
Windows 10’s big May 2019 Update is blocked on PCS using USB storage - sorie
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/24/18514479/microsoft-windows-10-may-2019-update-usb-storage-block
======
limw
please，let us choose update or not.I really hate ms auto update.

~~~
RickSanchez2600
I like the GNU/Linux APT update better than Windows Update.

I'd like to use Linux for all my work, but some software is Windows only.

